# Amazing weed, smells like hay though!



## HellaHerbs (Sep 19, 2010)

How can I make my bud smell good??? It always comes out smelling like hay! Please someone let me in on your method! I hung in the closet in complete darkness it was dried in 3 days, jarred and cured for 4 weeks. This year i plan to add an intake hole with exhaust fan at the top of my modified closet. I will use a humidifier and a thermometer/hygrometer to try and keep track of things. Think this will work??

Anything helps!


----------



## marijuanabg (Sep 20, 2010)

What strains have you grown? I can't believe, that after 1 month curing your girls smells like hay


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 20, 2010)

i have a girlfriend that grows strait booboo that smells like hay.. she is canadian and some of them folk like to add tabacco to there joints.. i will never forget the first time a smoked her weed and the priceless look on her face when i offended her insisting that there has to be tobacco in her weed.. it was absolute horrible.. since then we became great friends and i am helping her now with her first quality grow..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 20, 2010)

i think your problem is you're drying it out too fast...ive never had bud dry that fast. it dries in around 5 days if im doing a fast dry...7-10 days for a normal drying cycle.


----------



## amnooneoo (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah your not drying long enough, and neither this that dudes 'ol lady. the "HAY" is chlorophyll that hasnt yet been "CURED" away.


----------



## HellaHerbs (Sep 20, 2010)

For sure. This year I'm dealing with Casey Jones, Trainwreck and Purple Kush. The PK and the Train are both veryyyy aromatic so I'm hoping for good reasults. I'm going to use a humidifier in my dry room this time to try and extend my dry time to 7-10 days. I'm in CA so the temps get pretty high even in Oct. Hopefully it does the trick


----------



## ckckck (Sep 20, 2010)

its all in the strain not the drying shit strain = hay smell good genetics= dank smell


----------



## Wordz (Sep 20, 2010)

if plants are harvested before they are ripe they will smell like hay regardless of cure


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 20, 2010)

ckckck said:


> its all in the strain not the drying shit strain = hay smell good genetics= dank smell


 no.



Wordz said:


> if plants are harvested before they are ripe they will smell like hay regardless of cure


true.


----------



## BakedinBC (Sep 20, 2010)

ive bought lots of dank weed lately that has a slight hay smell to it. but the taste is still good, and quality of the weed itself is dank. i think thats just how some strains smell?


----------



## diamonddave (Sep 21, 2010)

i guess its somewhat strain-dependent, some of my buds smelled bomb after 2 weeks of cure and some needed 4 weeks, who knows, the longer the cure the better, basically againg it like a wine.. i read somewhere that this dude cures for 3 months everytime, and he swears by it idk, to each his own


----------



## zmansmoke (Sep 29, 2010)

i chopped some buds due to worms like 2 weeks ago hung to dry for about 5 days, then put into jars after some of the stems were breaking
the buds were dry like a week ago now they are kind of spongy not as dry [email protected] like hay how long is the cure???/

before i tried to dry these ladies smelled very frutie


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 29, 2010)

zmansmoke said:


> i chopped some buds due to worms like 2 weeks ago hung to dry for about 5 days, then put into jars after some of the stems were breaking
> the buds were dry like a week ago now they are kind of spongy not as dry [email protected] like hay how long is the cure???/
> 
> before i tried to dry these ladies smelled very frutie



people.. people.. people..... no no no no! Listen.. you need to be careful with what information you chose to read and follow. Why? Because the internet is filled with all kinds of information.. good and bad.. not only good and bad.. but some of it is correct.. but.. some of it is also incorrect. In fact, 70% of the material you read on the internet about growing cannabis.. is actually incorrect. Why so much incorrect info? Well, its sad to say.. but 70% of the information (articles) you read about growing cannabis.. is incorrect because its mostly written by young immature teenagers that "think" they know it all.. but in fact they don't know what they're talking about. It's true! If you want some correct and GOOD information on growing.. check out hightimes magazine or just simply go and buy yourself a few books on growing... that way you know the information is at least %99 if not %100 correct because its generally written by experts (people that actually *KNOW* what the hell they're talking about).

Take zmansmoke and his post.. for example: (not picking on ya buddy.. just using you as an example) you said you waited until the stems on the buds broke.. when bent.. before you started the cure. 

Well, that's where you made you mistake. You don't want to wait until the stem breaks. Why? well, because by this time.. you have waited too long.. and the buds water content has dropped way to low in percentage by this time. When air drying.. you want to wait until the outer part of the bud feels dry.. and the stem bends.. but doesn't break. Then you can start your curing.

Why? Because.. IMO people make growing WAY too hard than it really is. Growing is actually the easy part.. the hard part is drying and curing the harvest correctly. All curing is.. is slowing down the drying process.. also it lets the rest of what chlorophyll might be left evaporate. But again, all curing is.. is _*slowing down the drying process*_. Also, curing also helps trap in that dank goodness that everyone loves to have.

The curing process runs on the same principles as your plants light cycles. You cure in cycles.. once the outer edges of the bud is dry.. and the stem bends but doesn't break.. and you have put your buds into your jars and have the lids on.. wait 12 hours until you open the lids of the jars. During this 12 hours.. the moisture from inside the middle of the buds has slowly made its way (evaporated) out of the bud.. but has no way to escape because the lids are still on the jars thus trapping in all that moisture. The evaporating moisture also makes a rise in the humidity inside the jars.. and since its still trapped inside the jars.. it rehydrates the buds to a certain point. Finally, after the first 12 hours of having the lids on.. take the lids off. The buds should feel a little damp again *(but not too wet.. if they feel like a fresh harvested bud.. then you need to air dry them for a few more days.. also if they didn't re-hydrate then you've let them air dry too long.) *After inspecting the buds to make sure they got a little re-hydrated from being in the jar for 12 hours.. just leave the lid(s) off of your jar(s) for a good 2 to 4 hours to let the fresh moisture on the buds evaporate.. then put the lids back on.. and repeat the cycle. See how its kinda like the light cycle? Like that one would be 12hrs/2hrs or 12hrs/4hrs. See how that works now?

Each time you put the lid on.. the humidity inside the jar(s) will slowly evaporate the moisture from inside the middle of the bud as well as the stem thats inside the middle of the bud... thus raising the humidity level inside the jar like I said before... then each time you take the lid off.. your letting that new evaporated moisture from the middle of the bud.. and the stem thats in the middle of the bud.. evaporate. So, see.. each cycle of lid on/lid off which is one complete cycle.. your taking out the moisture bit by bit.. from inside the middle of the bud (and the stem thats inside the middle of the bud). 

Now.. you don't want to just keep on repeating cycles until the buds are 100% dry. You want to leave around 10% to 15% water content inside the middle of the buds.. once they get to around that level of water content.. you can then put them back into their jar(s) and store them without having to worry about "burping" the jars. Also, at this point.. the buds are not only smokable.. but they will smell and taste like they should! 

There ya go.. hopefully I have broken this down so that the ones that don't understand.. now understand. 

peace..

written and edited by: ganjaluvr 9/29/2010


----------



## ghb (Sep 29, 2010)

well that makes things nice and easy doesn't it. thankyou + rep


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2010)

@ganjaluvr
Great information! If one happened to of over dried prior to cure, would putting some lettuce leaves in the jars bring back the smell by offering back some moisture? 
I have batch of skunk that I may of over dried. It smells very faint compared to the jars from the prior grow. I got a little lazy with this last curing and forgot to put the lids back on quite a few times.


----------



## ski guy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks ganjaluver!!! Great info! newbie who'll read your posts!!!Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## JayTrinity (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, I got the snapping stem is dry from. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/223924-rough-guide-harvesting-curing-few.html
Also Marijuana grow basics by gorge Cervantes page 90.

Please advice.


----------



## JayTrinity (Sep 29, 2010)

ganjaluvr, Im not trying to be a dick, I just harvested my grow and im a noob.
 TYVM... 



ganjaluvr said:


> people.. people.. people..... no no no no! check out hightimes magazine or just simply go and buy yourself a few books on growing...


http://hightimes.com/grow/jcervantes/1487



Jorge Cervantes said:


> Dear Redeye,
> The first thing to do is to make sure the buds dry properly. The easiest way to check for dryness is to break a small stem. If it snaps or cracks, the bud's probably dry; if the stem bends and folds over, it needs to dry longer. Once you know buds are dry, carefully place them in a glass container with an airtight lid.


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 29, 2010)

Freaking Fantastic Post!! Thank You  1 very newbie question....How do you tell the 10-15%? Just by feel? Seems the easiest way to me.....or do you use a meter/gauge?


Thank You


----------



## Dreamy (Sep 29, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> ganjaluvr, Im not trying to be a dick, I just harvested my grow and im a noob.
> TYVM...
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting....


----------



## JayTrinity (Sep 30, 2010)

I just read this post, dry to bendy and put in jars. I removed from jars after more research and reading the high times magazine and the Jorge Cervantes book that it should be Snappy or risk of mold.

Not trying for forum war, just trying to get at the truth.


----------



## k1llabyte (Nov 14, 2010)

cervantes also says that cutting a clone from a plant that has already begun flowering is "a small problem"

there is a lot of things that he says in his videos / q + a that causes me to question his level of experience. The bible is awesome though, but that is more of a research project than an anectodal tale of his experience.


----------



## anomolies (Nov 14, 2010)

k1llabyte said:


> cervantes also says that cutting a clone from a plant that has already begun flowering is "a small problem"
> 
> there is a lot of things that he says in his videos / q + a that causes me to question his level of experience. The bible is awesome though, but that is more of a research project than an anectodal tale of his experience.


? What are you talking about? He's not wrong. I have taken and rooted clones from plants in all stages of flowering, even the 7th week. You just look for the most immature looking bud and stem has to be pliable. By "small problem" he probably means the time it takes for it to reveg and start putting out normal growth (a few weeks).

I'm starting to wonder if the hay smell is from flushing your plants. I've been flushing some plants for 2-3 days and it lost all smell, I have one cola chopped already during the flush and it has no smell.
So I hit it with a final feeding and the newly chopped buds smell good but the old one still has no smell. Weird huh?


----------



## k1llabyte (Nov 15, 2010)

every time I've flowered out one of those types of flower-clones it is pretty much a massive waste of nutes and light...shitty bud development, slow growth...weird deficiencies..

he should have said "don't ever do this if you don't have to".

Also anyone who has a pay-per-click in their sig is basically a write off for me...do you post to make a point or to get free seeds?


----------



## anomolies (Nov 15, 2010)

k1llabyte said:


> every time I've flowered out one of those types of flower-clones it is pretty much a massive waste of nutes and light...shitty bud development, slow growth...weird deficiencies..
> 
> he should have said "don't ever do this if you don't have to".
> 
> Also anyone who has a pay-per-click in their sig is basically a write off for me...do you post to make a point or to get free seeds?


the point of taking a clone that late is to propagate save the strain in case earlier clones died. You're not supposed to flower them while they're revegging. If you let them fully resume veg when the time comes they will flower out like normal


----------



## MartinezTree (Nov 16, 2010)

dying to fast or harvesting to early


----------



## mashroom777777 (Aug 14, 2011)

Why cervantes doesn't explain us what's the hay smell/taste and how to avoid it?? does he know himself?


----------



## greenops (Aug 15, 2011)

mashroom777777 said:


> Why cervantes doesn't explain us what's the hay smell/taste and how to avoid it?? does he know himself?


Exactly what i need to know! 

I just harvested a Skunk1 and AK48s, I let them flower for 10 weeks. 
So no its not strain dependent cuz a Skunk is suppose to stink, and no I didnt harvest too early. 
I let the stalks dry for 6 days, stems started to crack and snap. After the first couple days in the jar, the hay smell was really strong, almost made me puke! 
Now after after 3 weeks, the smell out of the jar still has some faint hay smell, but its smoother now... still doesnt smell dank tho! 
And when I hold the buds directly under my nose, its like no smell at all! 

WTF! Id really want to know what causes this and how to avoid it. 
So for now, a good cure is my only hope.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 15, 2011)

Sometimes great smoke but no dank smell has it's advantages. I was in a bar sitting with some friends over drinks. After a few min. they started to say they could smell weed from some where. It was me, and it was stinking through the bag but I didn't know as I was used to it.
My friends are smokers so they are keen on the smells, and we all shared...Happy Ending 

Low stink but good high sure would make it easier to move around.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 16, 2011)

Skunk 1 has quite a bit sativa in it I believe, so my reckoning 10 weeks wasnt enough. The uk cheese i grew which is skunk 1 genetics took 16weeks flower and incredible pungency. Ive had that hay smell back in the real early daze and was cuz i ws cropping too early. 

When ya say you didnt crop early what stage was the trichomes at? I never had a sativa finish within 11 weeks - nornally 13 on average.


----------



## mashroom777777 (Aug 21, 2011)

greenops said:


> Exactly what i need to know!
> 
> I just harvested a Skunk1 and AK48s, I let them flower for 10 weeks.
> So no its not strain dependent cuz a Skunk is suppose to stink, and no I didnt harvest too early.
> ...



i had the same problem and i'm starting to think that either i chopped them early or it happened due to the high temperatures in my grow room up to 40c. i cured also for 3 weeks but there was no smell at all no taste and no potency,i had 3 easy ryders and i chopped them at day 80,so i don't think i harvested early,i think i had shitty weed due to the heat.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Aug 22, 2011)

HellaHerbs said:


> How can I make my bud smell good??? It always comes out smelling like hay! Please someone let me in on your method! I hung in the closet in complete darkness it was dried in 3 days, jarred and cured for 4 weeks. This year i plan to add an intake hole with exhaust fan at the top of my modified closet. I will use a humidifier and a thermometer/hygrometer to try and keep track of things. Think this will work??
> 
> Anything helps!


Question what lights did you use? 
When i grew with my friend we used CFLs and our buds were light/airy which ended in them drying to fast and we also got the smell of death/hay :/ 
I would try drying more slowly and see if that helps. 

If i grew airy buds like that again i would try to use the paper bag method of drying so that they wouldnt dry out so fast and hopefully the buds would dry better.

Also i had bagseeds so good chance that didnt help. Did you use genetics?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 7, 2016)

An old thread but what's the correct answer? Harvesting to early, flushing, not properly curing?(all of these were mentioned in this thread) 
I had the hay smell on a few strains and after three weeks of curing, most of them have their aroma back except for the amnesia haze. Still has a slight hay smell but it's much lighter than before. It was harvested 88 days from flip and the breeder said 64 days. Does drying with some fan leaves make a difference because I dried my chocolope with the fans leaves on and it kept it's aroma through drying and curing while the og kush I wet trimmed took a week to get it's aroma back.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> An old thread but what's the correct answer? Harvesting to early, flushing, not properly curing?(all of these were mentioned in this thread)
> I had the hay smell on a few strains and after three weeks of curing, most of them have their aroma back except for the amnesia haze. Still has a slight hay smell but it's much lighter than before. It was harvested 88 days from flip and the breeder said 64 days. Does drying with some fan leaves make a difference because I dried my chocolope with the fans leaves on and it kept it's aroma through drying and curing while the og kush I wet trimmed took a week to get it's aroma back.


In my grows I would get the hay smell a lot if I didn't flush enough or it would occur if I left to many fan leafs in the jar during cure, but especially if I harvested to soon, but then again sometimes it's the strain, other times leaves or flushing. I believe a many number of things can cause a hay smell. Heck sometimes it just need time for the cloryphil "misspelled" to bleed out. Don't take my words as a pro, I've only had 4 years at this and still learn things from time to time. Knowledge is power and there is always something new to learn right around the corner.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 12, 2016)

Good summary @STEAKFINGERS


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Feb 12, 2016)

well maybe the bud isnt as dry as you think when you put it into jars.then you leave bud in the jars for too long without airing out the jars.just because the bud is dry on the outside,doesnt mean its dry.or it could just be youre drying too quickly.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2016)

Get a good cheese or skunk strain.

I just finished some cheese bomb from bomb seeds. A nug the size of your thumb triple bagged will stink up the house.

When are you chopping? Chop right before lights on. Terpene levels are the highest right before lights on. 

I have had to chop during lights on or during daylight for outdoors and the smell not be as strong as it cut right before lights on.

You could also try an extended dark period before chop. I've never done it but it is recommended by some. It would allow for more terpene to build up.


----------



## shannonball (Sep 27, 2017)

ganjaluvr said:


> people.. people.. people..... no no no no! Listen.. you need to be careful with what information you chose to read and follow. Why? Because the internet is filled with all kinds of information.. good and bad.. not only good and bad.. but some of it is correct.. but.. some of it is also incorrect. In fact, 70% of the material you read on the internet about growing cannabis.. is actually incorrect. Why so much incorrect info? Well, its sad to say.. but 70% of the information (articles) you read about growing cannabis.. is incorrect because its mostly written by young immature teenagers that "think" they know it all.. but in fact they don't know what they're talking about. It's true! If you want some correct and GOOD information on growing.. check out hightimes magazine or just simply go and buy yourself a few books on growing... that way you know the information is at least %99 if not %100 correct because its generally written by experts (people that actually *KNOW* what the hell they're talking about).
> 
> Take zmansmoke and his post.. for example: (not picking on ya buddy.. just using you as an example) you said you waited until the stems on the buds broke.. when bent.. before you started the cure.
> 
> ...


Finally someone with a voice of reason and knowledge. we were laughing at all the crazy comments regarding "why my weed smells like hay." Especially the person who said "poor genetics" that one was funny. As you said, "Growing is actually the easy part.. the hard part is drying and curing the harvest correctly." We agree completely, i always hated the harvesting/trimming for drying part of the process. 

Just spent four days harvesting four plants...Sapphire OG 4.6oz, Chocolope Kush, 5.5oz, Green Crack 6oz, and Black Dog OG 2.5oz). Still have a VERY HUGE Y Griega, four auto's and two green crack clones to go...but not for a while yet.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

HellaHerbs said:


> How can I make my bud smell good??? It always comes out smelling like hay! Please someone let me in on your method! I hung in the closet in complete darkness it was dried in 3 days, jarred and cured for 4 weeks. This year i plan to add an intake hole with exhaust fan at the top of my modified closet. I will use a humidifier and a thermometer/hygrometer to try and keep track of things. Think this will work??
> 
> Anything helps!


your weed dried/cooked in 3 days. thats one issue. in proper controls the twigs wont snap for a couple weeks.
drying without controls is like driving without eyes.
every grow bible covers this in the first chapters with detailed parameter settings. why try any other way? sorry about your waste.

lights?
c02?
soil?
nutrients?
air supply?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2017)

it should take at least a week before your weed is ready to jar, two would be better. if it dries too fast, it stops some processes, and one of them is the process that breaks down the chlorophyll and gets rid of that hay smell. i have a small tent i use for drying. i have a small phresh filter hooked to a 4 inch booster fan. the fan turn on for 15 minutes, off for 45, keeps the air fresh, but doesn't make things dry out too fast.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it should take at least a week before your weed is ready to jar, two would be better. if it dries too fast, it stops some processes, and one of them is the process that breaks down the chlorophyll and gets rid of that hay smell. i have a small tent i use for drying. i have a small phresh filter hooked to a 4 inch booster fan. the fan turn on for 15 minutes, off for 45, keeps the air fresh, but doesn't make things dry out too fast.


almost the same here, full time moving air though, with a dehuey, ac, heat,humidifier in the room the tent is in.
I skip jars. I've never had better weed than 3 weeks in the controlled space. if buds dont smell all the way through flower, all through drying, its called rabbit food here


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2017)

The most common reason and very common with outdoor is pulling it early, wet, and drying it too fast. Strain has nothing do with it and curing, no matter how long it's cured won't fix it.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea i had to harvest some Sour d i couple weeks early bc of the storm. After week drying it smells like hay/grass on the surface, but after breaking up some popcorn for a few tester joints that signature taste/smell comes out somewhat. Im hoping for a pleasant surprise after a 1 month cure in the jar.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Many ways to dry and cure however for those having hay smell/bag seed problems, you could try extending the dry period.

You want all that shit to leave through the buds from the inside out, and it will provided its leaving at a slow steady pace (proper environment).

Keep the harvest wounds to a minimum to prevent the moisture from leaving & saturating other places (stalks,branches,small fans), too many cuts will again saturate the area/s with a hay smell.

Keep the RH/TEMP in the right range, you want the moisture to slowly evaporate out of the bud, too quickly and you'll saturate the bud with a (hay) smell.

I used to wet trim,hang for 4-5 days and i would sometimes have a slight hay smell once dried, took weeks in the jar for that shit to completely disappear.

I moved over to a 10-14 day dry trim period and learned a world of difference.


----------



## Mrisso45 (Sep 24, 2019)

I have read every thread in here and also have had the same issue with the Hay smell. I always have a fear of overdrying my buds in the initial drying stage. Lat year most of my plants smelled like hay, unless you squeezed them and they smelled good. I dry my plants outside in a shed with sometimes temperatures above 90 and RH below 35%. 

Right around January of last year I noticed a branch of Buds I missed and it was hanging in my shed for 3 months!!! it went through a crazy fire season, and really hot temperatures. I decided to vacuum seal it for fun. After reading the thread by spl Freak who changed his dry trim length to 10-14 days I ran out in my shed and opened these buds in vacuum seal. They smelled soooooo Sweat!! And this has been in my shed all summer in hot temperatures, without a Bovida RH pack and they are still moist. Hay=amount of drying time.


----------



## Sir Patrick (Oct 3, 2019)

IME, bending or breaking isn't what your looking for....but necessary.

Gotta listen for a snap, while bending- before it breaks.....

I know no one that dries and cures as well as me these days...Its becoming a lost art it seems, at least in my area.


----------



## Sir Patrick (Oct 3, 2019)

If it doesn't "snap" while bending- its not ready.

If it breaks when trying to snap- your too late.

If it does either of these much before or after 10 days- there was something not right and wasn't done proper.


----------



## annihilatorlee (May 5, 2021)

ganjaluvr said:


> people.. people.. people..... no no no no! Listen.. you need to be careful with what information you chose to read and follow. Why? Because the internet is filled with all kinds of information.. good and bad.. not only good and bad.. but some of it is correct.. but.. some of it is also incorrect. In fact, 70% of the material you read on the internet about growing cannabis.. is actually incorrect. Why so much incorrect info? Well, its sad to say.. but 70% of the information (articles) you read about growing cannabis.. is incorrect because its mostly written by young immature teenagers that "think" they know it all.. but in fact they don't know what they're talking about. It's true! If you want some correct and GOOD information on growing.. check out hightimes magazine or just simply go and buy yourself a few books on growing... that way you know the information is at least %99 if not %100 correct because its generally written by experts (people that actually *KNOW* what the hell they're talking about).
> 
> Take zmansmoke and his post.. for example: (not picking on ya buddy.. just using you as an example) you said you waited until the stems on the buds broke.. when bent.. before you started the cure.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with this after testing.. I smoke real good but when started growing.. Had trichomes perfect dried over 6 or 7 days with sugar leaves on and fans then remove fans.. Everything the internet says. But hay hay hay.. Wgat was wrong was i was puyting in jars before snap for moisture but i wasnt airing them enough stale air full of chloraphill.. Now when i air them more it does what this guy said.. Lets moisture that came from middle come out but for come out ithas to pass through biomass to get to outside.. That needs to disapate thats the hay smell.. If you leave bud in that air it will bathe in it.. It happens fast.. Get a food box put in little washing machine dry powder. Put weed in a sealed bag.. Put weed in box for 5 to 10 mins.. I can guarentee that weed will taste like washing powder.. So smell transfer and taste is definatley a thing so air them as well as jar them..


----------



## BarknPunkin (May 10, 2021)

Cob cure.
Easy peasy.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

BarknPunkin said:


> Cob cure.
> Easy peasy.


Nobody wants fermented cob cured weed.


----------



## BarknPunkin (May 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Nobody wants fermented cob cured weed.


Nobody wants a pissing contest either.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

BarknPunkin said:


> Nobody wants a pissing contest either.


No pissing contest it's a fact. Very few people cure their weed using that method for a reason. It has nothing to do with urine.


----------



## Ranmancan (May 27, 2021)

I grow using FFOF SOIL.My last grow I used Gorilla glue auto flowers and got drawfs. I hang upside down in closet that stays dark with a pretty consistent 50 percent humidity,temps never over 67 degrees, so after about 12/15 days I cut the buds off leaving them on the stems. They usually dry after about 4 weeks. Then I put in a cool dark closet in a Mason jar for another 3/4 weeks opening the jar daily most of the time. No matter what I do I can't get the taste & smell I like. What am I doing wrong? I need help.
Ranman


----------



## Ranmancan (May 27, 2021)

Dried Buds before going in a Mason Jar. Having problems getting the right taste &smell. But the Gorilla glue is very good. Ranman


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

Ranmancan said:


> Dried Buds before going in a Mason Jar. Having problems getting the right taste &smell. But the Gorilla glue is very good. Ranman


i can smell the leaves decaying, so i try to trim pretty good before i jar, and i let them get down to 70% first, then over about three days of burping they should be at about 65%, and i honestly don't like to go dryer than that, don't give a shit what people say, i get good results, just takes about three weeks in the jars before they start to get the good funk


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2021)

Ranmancan said:


> Dried Buds before going in a Mason Jar. Having problems getting the right taste &smell. But the Gorilla glue is very good. Ranman


Looks like you're harvesting early.


----------



## Ranmancan (Jun 11, 2021)

Well they were auto flowers supposed to go from seed to cut down in 90 days. Not they went well over 120 days, I ended up with two drawfs. Might get one and a half once of dried Buds. The weed is super good. This was only my second grow. This time I bought the same seeds but went back to photos. My Tent is only 32/32/60" with a 600 watt LED LIGHT. Getting ready to start my 3rd grow. I let the Buds dry in a dark closet for about a month, the Buds are in a jar now & the smell is better, But doesn't smell as good as what I buy on the street. I have only bought 1 quarter since I started so I am happy. The weed really does the job though. Ranman


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 11, 2021)

Ranmancan said:


> Well they were auto flowers supposed to go from seed to cut down in 90 days. Not they went well over 120 days, I ended up with two drawfs. Might get one and a half once of dried Buds. The weed is super good. This was only my second grow. This time I bought the same seeds but went back to photos. My Tent is only 32/32/60" with a 600 watt LED LIGHT. Getting ready to start my 3rd grow. I let the Buds dry in a dark closet for about a month, the Buds are in a jar now & the smell is better, But doesn't smell as good as what I buy on the street. I have only bought 1 quarter since I started so I am happy. The weed really does the job though. Ranman


If you go by the breeders then yah you'll pull to early. No auto or photo plant is going to be done with 8 weeks of flower. If you're pulling that early you're doing something wrong.


----------

